# Static Sound Problems with VLC & Media Player Classic



## SeaLyon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I just upgraded from an older VLC version to 1.1.4 and I'm now having bad sound quality when playing DVDs (appears to be happening from all DVDs). Sound works but it has small popping/clicking and what appears to be low static. My old VLC audio was fine. I'm also getting the same audio problems when using Media Player Classic 6.4.9.1 (just installed). Not sure if this is a codec problem or something funky with my audio system but I don't believe it is a specific to VLC or MPC. Need to do a presentation in a few days using DVDs and really have to track down this problem.

I'm running XP SP3 on a Dell Vostro 1500 laptop. Appreciate any help.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cyber1984 (Oct 1, 2010)

check your vlc setting , codec setting if you don't know the setting reset it ,vlc player


----------



## SeaLyon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running the latest version of VLC - 1.1.4. Which codec setting should I check and what should I be setting it to? _Tools/Preferences/Input & Codec Settings_ doesn't provide any options for setting or resetting anything. Is there another place to this up?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## cyber1984 (Oct 1, 2010)

SeaLyon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm running the latest version of VLC - 1.1.4. Which codec setting should I check and what should I be setting it to? _Tools/Preferences/Input & Codec Settings_ doesn't provide any options for setting or resetting anything. Is there another place to this up?
> 
> ...


if you installed any other codec pack like (xp codec,klite or any other) please reset it . or remove .(if problem solved installed it) ,disable video codec (4m codec pack) try something that effect your requirement


----------

